

Iran fires satellite carrier into space - yread
http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=117739&sectionid=3510208

======
Proleps
nice comments:

"Ingenuity is the trump card of jihad"

"iam very happy to see that islamic repuplic of iran has sucessfuly aqcired
high tecnology, this the benefit of islam leadership of ayatullah allah,s
peace and bless be upon him, really hewas a great man and you are a great
nation."

"ALLAH IS GREAT."

